# Boas > General Boas >  Tarahumara Dwarf Boa

## Sugar Piper

Hello all!
I just got a beautiful Tarahumara Dwarf Boa, he's from 2002 and only 3 feet long! Very beautiful and docile snake. I was wondering if anyone knew a breeder of this species? I would like to get a female for him to someday breed with(and make more cute little boas!) He's such a gentle relaxed little thing; its a shame they arn't more common. Also I'v been keeping him in the 70s-Mid 80s and misting him weekly. The previous owner did this and he is in perfect health. He dosn't seem to ever use his hot spot, should I remove it so he dosn't over heat? (the hot spot is at 86-88 but the original owner said he didn't even have a hot sopt in) 
Now for the photos!







My sister has named him Fluffy, in memory of her beloved deceased catfish.

----------


## JimiSnakes

Well, he sure doesn't look like a fluffy to me, but heh...whatever works for you! 
I keep all my boas, which i have a mex too, with a hot spot of 90-92 and a cool end of 80-82 and a ambient temp of around 85. I'd suggest you do the same...up the temp a little if anything, but don't drop it any more than it is.  Boas don't need the higher temps that some others do, but they do require heat...so don't remove the heat.  Nice looker by the way!

----------

